# Canon 450D or Nikon D5000?



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Am looking at these two dslrs.

Anyone have thoughts on which is the better camera?

Will be used mostly for taking photos of cars, planes, buildings and wildlife. No interest in using either as a video camera.

TIA.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Neither is "better". Check the operating logic, that's the biggest difference. You read the sticky?

Bret


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

I did indeed and fully intend to handle both before deciding.

Just wanted some views from those that own/use these cameras.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Cant really comment on the D5000 but ive got a 450D and its great.

Easy to use... where your using simple modes or playing around in manual mode!

Also products great quality images when shooting in RAW


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Cant really comment on the D5000 but ive got a 450D and its great.
> 
> Easy to use... where your using simple modes or playing around in manual mode!
> 
> Also products great quality images when shooting in RAW


Couldnt agree more. Im a design student so needed a decent camera and got the 450D. Stunning quality for the price and 12.3MP is more than enough. As said above RAW setting is best. :thumb:


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Neither, buy a second hand body in the semi pro range. ie 40D for canon or D50 for Nikon.

Much more value for money. Bought a second hand 40D from

http://www.mpbphotographic.co.uk/

And for Nikon there's always

http://www.graysofwestminster.co.uk/


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

You're are probably best sorting out what kind of lenses you want then finding a camera that best works with them. For cars, buildings and some wildlife the 18-55mm kit lens on either will be fine; for other wildlife and planes you'll probably want a telephoto lens so you can stand well back, and even a macro lens for close up wildlife.

If you only plan on shooting digital and getting modern lenses then I'd for the Nikon D5000 with the kit lens, the D5000 is better built and easier to use in my opinion. Until the end of April Nikon have a £50 cash back on the D5000 as well.
If you do want to go down the Canon route spring for the D500 or the new D550 as the controls are better laid out and they have the excellent DIGIC 4 image processor. The other advantage of Canon is that any EF mount lens from the last 24 years will auto-focus with it as well, but that is really only advantage if you want to try a 35mm SLR in the future that need the older EF lenses.

I'm slightly biased as i have a D5000 and love it, but i have tried a few friends Canon DSLR's and found them poorly laid out and cheaper feeling than equivalent Nikon, though the D500 has improved on the layout front.
Go down to a shop like Jessops and ask to fondle and try the DSLR's you're interested in; you'll probably prefer one camera over the other right away. They are normally more than willing to help, and if you buy one they offer a 30 day no questions asked refund, you might pay a little more than online for it in the shop but it's worth it for that 30 day refund and the chance to fondle, avoid expensive accessories though.


----------



## S10TKL (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive got a D5000 - cant fault it.
Very easy to use and very intuative display.

Provides D2X LCD functions on the Screen veiwer.
Very light
Solid
Great to look at
Tilty screen always good for awkward shots in a crowd.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Nikon feel more solid, I chose a D90 (and a D60) over a 450D as I felt the Canon felt rather flimsy, but as said try them both then decide. Its a critical decision as you are buying into a system, but ypu wont go wrong with either. The High ISO performance is likely to be better with the Nikon, good for low light or action photography....


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

I've got the Nikon 5000D love the tilt/rotate screen plus other numerous features.


----------



## quicky connor (Jan 31, 2010)

go onto youtube mate and there is user called cameralab they review all cameras in depth really help me choose which camera i was gonna go for they review lens aswell


----------

